# which lemond



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

I think the uncertainty of the future of lemond bikes and a long term desire for one may result in a purchase in the immediate future while they are still available.

I am stuck between the 2008 zurich (like the color scheme best and the price is better than my other choice) and the victorie-where i like the oem wheelset much better and it has a litter fork and upgrades from the ultegra SL to durace. There are a few other upgrades on the victorie like carbon handlebars. Price is from 2900 retail to 5200 retail.
Definitely do NOT prefer the colors on the victorie. Wheel set goes from bonty race up to bonty race X lites. Course I could also ebay the wheels and get something better.

Any thoughts from lemond owners? Anyone face this dilemma. I know my wife would prefer something cheaper.

tia


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

I am a big Dura-ace fan, I purchased a Tete frameset and built it up with DA because I liked the frame but rather not have SRAM. That said the Zurich is a lot of bike for the money. Yes, there is a couple of things that I would change, but not a whole lot. I would want a lighter set of wheels and perhaps some carbon bars. The question is how much upgrading are you going to do? The 2300 dollar difference could get eaten up pretty quick if you are wanting to change out wheels, stem, bars, fork, and seatpost. 

OTOH, not to play the devils advocate, I have never met anyone who made the jump to Dura-ace and later said "Gosh, I wish I had bought a lesser group."


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

I would love the Tete, but that is out of my league in terms of price.

Probably the only thing I would want to upgrade initially would be the wheels. Dura-ace would be nice, but I am coming from a trek 1500 with 105 and low grade bonty components, so ultegra SL is an upgrade.


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

Ultegra SL is a great group. I had Ultegra on a Bianchi before I went to my Lemond with DA. I thought the Ultegra group was very nice and only noticed a small difference in shifting when I made the switch. That said, the Bianchi had internal cable routing, which can make for very inconsistent shifting. A week ago I rode a full SL bike and had a chance to look it over and I could not tell any difference between the SL and DA. I love the look of the DA crankset so in that way I am a little biased.


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

For the money youre looking to spend just find an old tete de course. The good one with Titanium spine design and carbon. The new lemonds have been really unimpressive and their logos look quite tasteless on full carbon bikes. To me the look of the old lemonds is what the company is all about. Theyre kind of like the BMW M5 of bicycles, totally comfy for a long haul but definately no slouch either. Keep in mind though that they measure and build frames very differently from other companies. For instance a 53cm lemond is more like a 55.5 or 56cm from a different company. Between the fact that they measure to center and have a very slack seat tube its a little tricky to pick a size. Ride them alot to find the right size. Im 5'6 and some jerk bikeshop set me up on a 53cm lemond that made me feel like i was stretched out on a torture rack. It was my first bike so i didnt know better and they just wanted to dump a clearance model. I later found out that I should ride a 49cm in lemond with about a 100-110mm stem.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

It's a tough call.
I was just in the same boat, trying to decide between the Zurich and Victorie, I went with the Zurich, one of the reasons is that the Zurich is still a very good bike for pretty good price, though I plan on upgrading both the fork and the wheels.
One thing to keep in mind (especially if you race) the derailuer hanger on the victorie is part of the carbon, makes for a lighter frame, but should you ever break it you can replace a $25 part, but rather a $2000 frame.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

Well the decision has been made-went to the bikeshop and they said zurichs are sold out in my sizes! Limited victoires left. Now have to decide on the 53 vs. 51. I am 5'7" with a 32" bike inseam. Currently on a 54 cm trek that according to my fitter is about 1 cm too long in the tube top (conventional geometry). Just got to see if my wife can go with the upgrade in price. I am not flexible so I was thinking about the 53, but maybe the 51 would be ok with a longer stem. Better decide soon or there will be no decision to make.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

pulled the trigger on a 53 cm victoire. expect delivery and build in 10-14 days. will be riding a bike far outside my worthiness soon!


----------



## ilmaestro (May 3, 2008)

i think that was a good call on the 53 given your inseam. have fun with it!


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

I have 5 rides on it. My wife can still smoke me-even though I lost 5 lbs with the new bike (high 15s before pedals). The 53 is pretty good. I may adjust the seat forward just a little and put on my 25 mm contis on the back wheel for a little more plush.

Now I need to read the training forum more (or maybe not read but just bike).


----------



## ilmaestro (May 3, 2008)

i wish i could say my lemond versailles was 15 lbs  

congrats and have fun.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

last follow-up on this. I must express a little buyers remorse. For the price of the victoire I could have gotten a good cyclocross bike AND a lower end carbon road bike. I still have the cyclocross bike fever, even though I will ride the carbon road bike more often.


----------

